# 2014 r3 105



## AGrant_39157 (Jun 22, 2006)

My first post here...ever. Been riding for 17 years but never posted here. Strange. I thought I had.

Anyway, getting a new road bike by the end of the month. A 2014 R3 105. But I'm confused. My LBS says the silver and black R3 105 is a 2014 but they just released a R2 with 105. Is there a R3 105 for 2014 or is it a 2013. Doesn't really matter that much...its still a great bike...and for the money...whew...$2150 plus tax! Gonna test ride it and others Saturday and put money down. Have to wait till the end of the month to get it.


----------



## sarnya (Jan 15, 2012)

The new Cervelo R2 is a 2015 model. I think the main advantage you'd get with that is a bike that can definitely handle larger tires and internal cabling. As Cervelo states, the internal cabling would "future proof" your bike.

The silver one you're looking at is a 2014 model, which has been heavily discounted at LBSs lately because of the 2015 R2.


----------



## AGrant_39157 (Jun 22, 2006)

I think I'll take the heavily discounted 2014, upgrade to Ultegra 11 speed an new wheels at Christmas and be perfectly happy! Can't wait to test ride it...I've read it's a stellar bike!


----------



## lagoonakin (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm riding the '14 R3 Ultegra. It's a nice bike, just not sure I'm in love with it. I'm 180 lbs and hear some frame creak when climbing, which is a little disappointing. Ultegra shifting is smooth, so no issues there.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

That's not the frame creaking, it the bottom bracket. The one the R3 comes with is prone to creaking under high load by us big guys. Try a Wheels Manufacturing BB; their tapered bearings seem to have fixed the problem for me (for a few months anyway, it's starting to make noise again  )


----------



## lagoonakin (Sep 2, 2013)

OldChipper said:


> That's not the frame creaking, it the bottom bracket. The one the R3 comes with is prone to creaking under high load by us big guys. Try a Wheels Manufacturing BB; their tapered bearings seem to have fixed the problem for me (for a few months anyway, it's starting to make noise again  )


 Thanks. I'll try that when it becomes too irritating or I could lose 10 lbs


----------



## AGrant_39157 (Jun 22, 2006)

Great! Another creaking bottom bracket. I'll try my best to hammer it today when I test ride to see if it creaks.


----------



## AGrant_39157 (Jun 22, 2006)

Well, after riding them all this morning, I decided on the S2. It is soooo fast!!!!


----------

